# Tree Identification



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Need to work on my tree identification for next spring when i start cutting and storing firewood.

Was out cutting deadfalls and i have quite a few of these trees down. I had to cut through this one to make a path and the wood had the reddish color of cedar. I smelled the freshly cut wood (a YouTube video said to also learn the smells of wood) but my nose was froze in this weather and couldn't smell anything


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Looks like red (Norway) pine


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Was gonna say jack pine.......
Bark appearance, limb placement (what I can see of it) wide rings (fast growing)....lot's of downed trees (pretty weak tree)
http://www.portraitoftheearth.com/trees/jackpine.html


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

hunter63 said:


> Was gonna say jack pine.......
> Bark appearance, limb placement (what I can see of it) wide rings (fast growing)....lot's of downed trees (pretty weak tree)
> http://www.portraitoftheearth.com/trees/jackpine.html


Could be jack pine. Both jackpine and red pine have fairly shaggy bark. Besides the needles, jack pine bark is rather grayish and red pine bark is somewhat reddish. We have quite a few large dead jack pine that are so full of pileated woodpecker holes it's a wonder why the trees don't break or fall down. One large dead jackpine has half its lower trunk scraped out by a bear, and it still won't fall. Go figure.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

We have a lot of jack pine in central Wisconsin.....real sandy soil....can't say I ever saw or if I didn't know what I was seeing norway (red) pine.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

hunter63 said:


> We have a lot of jack pine in central Wisconsin.....real sandy soil....can't say I ever saw or if I didn't know what I was seeing norway (red) pine.


Yeah, me neither. We have 100s of both species on our property. I can see both species right now out of my window. They are very simple to tell apart in person, not so much from a photo of just the trunk.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Took this photo from the porch of a jack and red (Norway) pine - just for fun.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

It isn't the breed of red pine I have. The bark has more of a young hemlock shag were it here.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

It can't be pine because it has leaves during spring, summer, fall.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Back2Basix said:


> It can't be pine because it has leaves during spring, summer, fall.


Find an old leaf and post it.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> Find an old leaf and post it.


I'll have to dig through the snow and try to find one


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Back2Basix said:


> I'll have to dig through the snow and try to find one


It might be a cherry tree.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

That drop of black sap looks like cherry.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Back2Basix said:


> It can't be pine because it has leaves during spring, summer, fall.


In that case it can't be cedar either.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

krackin said:


> That drop of black sap looks like cherry.


They are pretty tall trees and I've never seen fruit way up on them


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I love trees. Your forest is a tad different, not much.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Back2Basix said:


> I'll have to dig through the snow and try to find one


Would like to see a leaf pic as well. Pears around here develop bark like that but don't think you have a pear, your trunk has lenticels similar to cherry but pretty sure not that either.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

fireweed farm said:


> Would like to see a leaf pic as well. Pears around here develop bark like that but don't think you have a pear, your trunk has lenticels similar to cherry but pretty sure not that either.


Hopefully we'll get a good thaw today and i can find a few dead leaves. I'm pretty sure the tree never produces fruits such as cherry or pear. There are a few left standing, so worst case scenario I'll have to wait till spring to find some leaves


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Back2Basix said:


> Hopefully we'll get a good thaw today and i can find a few dead leaves. I'm pretty sure the tree never produces fruits such as cherry or pear. There are a few left standing, so worst case scenario I'll have to wait till spring to find some leaves


We have several wild cherry trees on our property and I have never seen any fruit on them.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Same here, especially the tall ones. I've seen them bloom sparsely. Then too busy in summer to pay attention. Have notice bear claw marks up the trunks...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If you could show the branching and the buds it would be easier to identify. The bark pattern is very much like a pine as many have noted. The fallen log looks different than the upright trunks. The log might be Black Birch but the trunks don't look it.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

If you still have any of the deadfalls make a fresh cut and smell. If it is cherry you'll know it...


----------

